

On the surprising behaviour of memory operations at high thread counts - thezorg
https://medium.com/@The_Zorg/on-the-surprising-behaviour-of-memory-operations-at-high-thread-counts-f0ce630d9240

======
fgiraldeau
Must read post about multicore I/O scalability using mmap() under Linux

